
Googles New UPD Protocol: QUIC - ijones16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSNT88_gedw
======
ijones16
Here the faq:
[https://peering.google.com/about/quicfaq.html](https://peering.google.com/about/quicfaq.html)

